# Rough paw pads?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is normal to loose that "smooth" surface finish on their pads. Depending on weather conditions some times they will get dry and rough and other times they will look rough but be very soft to the touch.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my dogs have very rough paw pads that will scrape exposed flesh if they jump up on you or accidentally hit your face with their paw. I use Mushers Wax before walks but it does not seem to soften the paws only protects them for snow build up and the overabundance of salt on the sidewalks.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It is a good thing for pads to be rough,it usually means that the pad is well protected!.Too soft and they will cut more easily and well get concret burnt!.Black pad are usually rougher than light color pads!.


----------

